# American Motorhome (RV) , anyone?



## 89623

Hi Everyone

Happy new year and all that as i haven't posted for a while.

Just a quick message, someone has recently sent me a PM which has prompted me to post this!!

I know it will be a small minority, but how many people on this forum actually own a American Motorhome (RV)?, just curious as i know this is mainly a forum for european motorhomes.

Also i have noticed that admin have been putting new forum categories in, maybe a new one for American RV's?


Regards

Alex J


----------



## 88792

me to start with.We have a 33ft Allegro slide. This is our third American- likes are : space, big fridge ( especially when all 4 kids came away with us), large refillable lpg tank, large waste tanks so no daily potti emptying. Seeing the pathetic slide out on that Frankia that was posted recently makes me wonder if the European manufacturers ever look at whats available in the USA.


----------



## 89623

2 is that it?

Yikes there must be more than that on here!!!

Yes saw the picture, not my cup of tea, but each to there own!!!

Off anywhere exciting this year Mike?

Regards Alex


----------



## 93469

and then there were 3....

I've got an imported Safari (now Monacco) RV "motorcoach" - 35ft... needed something big+equipped for full timing....
The coach has everything -- walk around queen bed, full size shower, domestic washer/dryer, minibar, full size fridge/freezer, three a/c units, underfloor heating, vast water/waste/fresh/LPG/diesel tanks, mega generator etc...... can run everything without hookup for days if necessary


----------



## 89623

Hi 

How do you find Spain, we are full timing from the end of this year starting from spain and would appreiciate any info!!!

Alex


----------



## smifee

i'm so sorry about this but i just coudn't reist it    

just go to the bottom of france and you can't miss it :wink:  :lol:


----------



## 93469

I've really enoyed it so far - but do have some Spain/RV specific comments for you - mainly relating to the "SE corner" as many of the more northern sites seemed to be seasonal.

- do some research first and have an idea of your route roughly in mind - if your RV is big (30ft+) you WILL NOT fit into all sites, and some you can get into will have metal frames for shade which you wont fit under!
Plus electrics can be weak/poor, drainage not provided etc etc -- to fully utilise the RV
you'll probably want 15amp+ electric, a drain/sewer pipe on the pitch and a threaded tap also for "city water"
(hard to find all of these - esp the further south you go)
Some sites I've seen (www.vayacamping.net) as "good for large vechiles" would just about manage a 20ft MH !

That's for longer stays of course, to avoid moving the RV for more water/waste emptying etc
If you are travelling, moving on every few days these considerations are less important, you can use the RV
un-hooked as necessary and esp smaller site owners will probably let you park across 2 picthes etc if they aren't busy or
during winter (in fact some winter deals are for 2 pitches)

I've yet to find by the way in Southern Spain a garage service point (so common in Frnace) where you can dump tanks
get more water etc

- Spain isn't America (where these were menat to be used!) so do beware of some appauling side roads, tiny village
streets and limited access to and inside of sites. Be prepared for an unhelpful audience when you arrive and depart - and be very confident in your driving (for pitching) -- I've had "helpers" happily waving me backwards towards parked cars etc on on number of occasions!

- One of the joys of course is to be able to move around as you want - but some of the better sites for RVs
(there aren't too many) get very busy in winter and expensive in summer - but there are deals to be had,
for example last winter I found a site I could just get onto - I would only fit on one of the pitches one the whole site! - but got a good rate for a several month stay

Also unless you are 100% sure I would not "wild camp" - an RV does attract attention -- I've had kids taking pictues of mine with camera phones whilst I'm stopped at petrol stations and "buzzed" by brats on scooters! Best bet I think if you need night stops travelling down is "in with the trucks" at autoroute service stations.

- You can refill with LPG now at some special stations (used to just be for buses I think) -- I would recommend an
extend-a-stay system for your gas so that you can run off an external bottle too -- you can buy butane bottles at
pretty much any garage or hardware outlet (you need to 'contract' your first one using passport/driving licence and
campsite address - then you can swap empty for full - about 9 euro)
This saves driving the RV out for more gas if you are parked up for a while, and the LPG-refilling stataions are sparse

If you are long staying I would recommend esp for Spain carrying a scooter or bicycles so that you can get around without having to move the RV, hiring cars or limiting yourself to your immediate vicinity

Another general point - inland in winter it does get cold, even snow at higher altitude!
Beware of that if running on Butane/using city water etc

Finally I would carry a selection of drain hoses, loo chemicals, any American specific fuses/bulbs etc -- there are some (a few!) camping shops here but do seem to have quite basic/limited lines. Finally finally do you have a spare? Mine doesnt (no chance of a DIY-change!) --- be sure that your tyres aren't American specials (eg Cooper C120 or similar) - you can get them in England, Germany etc but try here!!! hahah (personal experience!) Worth carrying a spare tyre if you can -- or get the whole RV switched to commonly available Euro equivalents.

Hope this is useful, if I can help any more send a message


----------



## 91645

*American Motorhome (RV)*

Here sits another one on the drive way in Klingnau- Switzerland: a Winnebago Brave 25ft with a Chevrolet Diesel Engine. Have seen a few American motorhomes with a GB license plate in the Albufeira Portugal campground(fifth wheels and big rigs). Seems a popular place for some of your countrymen and women it looked as if they were there for quite a while at least the fifth wheel I have seen there before. I am also a member of the USA based "The Diesel Page" which is dedicated to the 6.5 and 6.2 liter diesel engines of General ^Motors so if someone wants to know a little bit more on his GM diesel engine please let me know I may be of some help because there are some weaknesses in the design owners should know about.
John.


----------



## nukeadmin

Just for you RV guys, i have added a new forum specific to your large rigs 

accessible here:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum84.html


----------



## 89623

Haha smifee, i suppouse i asked for that!!

I'll get me coat!!!


Alex


----------



## becky

Hello 

We too have an RV, its a Holiday Rambler Vacationer 34' twin slide. We have covered 20k miles in 2 years about half of which has been on the continent. Its our 2nd RV the first being a 32' Brave. 

We have used a couple of sites in Spain which can easily acccomodate large outfits, they are Caming La Manga and Camping Cabopino which is near Marbella. Both have lots of fulltimers on long stays.

Becky


----------



## 89623

hi becky and coolcolly

Is there any chance you could pm me a little list of campsites in spain/portugal that will accept our RV? I do have the Alan Rogers books but not to much info regarding large motorhomes in them.

Becky how did you get on with the Winnebago Brave 31RQ as we have exactly the same RV and just wanted to know iof there is anythings we should be watching out for mechanically/electrically!!!

Regards

Alex


----------



## mauramac

Yoo Hoo
Can I join in - even though I'm only a Wannabee :?: :?: 

I'm desperate for a Great West Van - Classic or a Roadtrek, campervan, the babies of the RV world. I have seen a few lately but sadly they do not have the rear bathroom layout I want. There was one available with that layout but it is on a GVW Classic Supreme and hubby does not like the bit on top! 
I have not seen a Panel Van or A Class to compare with these RV's (bigger MH's yes but nothing under 6 metres with an auto transmission and all the extras that RV's have) but sadly there are too few of them around. I have thought about importing but I just don't have the time at the moment as living between UK and Ireland takes up all spare time.

So in the meantime I read all about them and scan the ads every minute I get. If anyone hears of one for sale PLEEEEZE let me know.


Thanks
Maura


----------



## peejay

Maura,

Quick scan through MMM March 05 in the class ads;

not sure of your budget but -

p317 GreatWestVan 2002 £34.950 0121 355 4405 (private sale)

p319 Roadtrek new £53,500! www.goldrv.co.uk

p321 Roadtrek 1997 £18,900 01865 240286 (private sale)

pete.


----------



## 88941

Hiya

Great West Van Here with rear bathroom layout

http://www.dudleys-rv.com/reg/6FJX-PWQ

Keith n Debs


----------



## becky

*Brave 31RQ*

Hello Alex

We had our brave for 3 years and never had a major bill, it was always reliable and we covered about 25.000 miles in that time. I had to have a joint replaced on the front suspension which was found to have too much play in it for the MOT testers liking and was later told by two other people that packing it more tightly with grease was probably all it needed. The brake lights had a tendancy to stay on occassionally and that turned out to be an adjustment on the switch behind the pedal. The most expensive problem I encountered was more to do with my inexperience when I had a rear inner tyre puncture and did not realise it as I had not had the RV long, when it was repaired a large bubble appeared on the side of tyre during a 100 mile trip. I was lucky that a motorist following me flagged my down before it blew out and told me he could see the bubble.

I hope you are as lucky with your Brave and have many enjoyable trips.

Becky


----------



## mauramac

Hi and thanks for those, I will have a look at them now. I have been in touch with both Gold and Dudley's - and just about all other RV garages in the past 6 months but nothing suitable so far. Gold are VERY expensive and sadly we cannot stretch our budget to their prices. We have around £20K - maybe a bit more if it's exactly what we are after and have seen 4 for that sort of money but on closer inspection they all had something we would not consider.

In case you think I'm just being fussy - the sort of things we found were: one had a really dodgy LPG conversion kit (looked DIY), one had massive rust problems on the chassis and another the interior had been wrecked by combination of kids/dogs. I suppose we could have put the problems right but when you see that sort of thing it makes you wonder what else might be wrong that isn't so obvious.

By the way they are all still for sale!

I will look at the Dudleys vehicle though but I think it is one they are advertising for a customer - they don't own it and the girl on reception gave me the impression it had a few problems. I will check it out again on Monday.

Does anyone know anything about Pointon Garage? I think it is in Leicester. I keep ringing their number but no reply at any time of day. I understand they import RV's and would like to hear from anyone who has had any dealings with them.

Thanks again for your replies.

Maura


ps. Just looked at Dudleys RV and it is almost £40k! very nice model and only a year old. We would be looking at one maybe 4 to 5 years old on our budget. Thanks Keith & Debs, appreciate your help

Also Peejay, Blooming typical I didn't get this months MMM but will go and look online at the ads. The private sale one is only one within our budget. I will keep looking though.


----------



## 88724

Do bear in mind that virtually all gas fitting on motorhomes is Amateur ie most motorhomes will never see a Corgi unless you drive past Buckingham palace and get lucky.

This is not meant to put down your decision, but you will not find any motorhome with a gas inspection cert unless its an ex Hire vehicle these are the only ones that "ever" see a proper corgi fitter.

Same with mains there are not many vans that would pass a proper 16th edition wiring regs check. None that I have ever checked would pass.

George

PS I only mention this because everyone assumes that its all done professionally, in reality it is not


----------



## peejay

maura wrote;


> Does anyone know anything about Pointon Garage? I think it is in Leicester. I keep ringing their number but no reply at any time of day. I understand they import RV's and would like to hear from anyone who has had any dealings with them.


Pointon garage is not a million miles away from me at Sleaford (01529 240471)

I have no first hand experience of the garage but they did dabble in importing smaller rv's at one time and maybe still do, i could check next time i'm passing if you like maura.

pete.


----------



## mauramac

*Hello George*
When I said I thought it was a DIY job - I meant it literally and the owner did not inspire me with any sort of confidence to be honest. I have seen 3 other vehicles who have been converted to run on LPG as well as petrol and all of them had 'certified' conversions carried out at well established garages which specialise in this. - I imagine this is the best one can hope for at this time. I hadn't realised that a Corgi certified engineer would be experienced in LPG conversions, I know they have to carry out all domestic work - or are you pulling my leg? My son is fully qualified electrician so would have him onto the electrics straight away - especially as an RV will have been converted for use here in UK.

*Peejay* you are a star, many thanks for the offer. I have heard about this garage and would be interested to know if they are still dabbling in RV's but not sure why I am not getting any telephone response. If you have any time and hear anything at all I would be grateful. Will PM you about the private sale RV. :wink:

Now for bed - it's late even for us night owls 8O

Night Night
Maura


----------



## 88724

Hi Maura,

The Garages that do these conversions (to LPG as Road Fuel) do not have Corgi Registered Fitters, the conversions do not have to be certified and are not.

Further your (and everyone elses) habitation (cooking, heating gas etc) as never seen a Corgi Fitter either, I did throw out this challenge before but got a zero response (as I expected) Can anyone produce a gas safety certificate ?

Maybe if you buy an ex Hire Motorhome you might see one, there are very few Corgi's that have the relevant Mobile LPG Certification from Corgi.
When serviced at dealers the Gas system doesnt see a corgi either.

Electrics, ask your son whethor its OK to have a 240v Socket in a bathroom?










Sorry not the best of pictures but bottom left is a light switch and a 240V full mains socket.

I would say more Vans see a real electrician, but that of the ones I have checked out very few would pass UK wiring regs (even the ones made in UK)

George


----------



## 93469

George, what's your point here? Are you suggesting that LPG installations and electrics _should_ be certified (ie the manufactures and resellers not trusted or regarded as negligent)? You've mentioned these "wiring regs" elsewhere, and in another you post stated that gas alarms were pointless. Confused :?


----------



## 88724

Hi Colly

My points are

1. Do not assume you Van is wired according to regs.

2. Do not assume your van as been seen or tested by Corgi

3. Some vans would not pass, the above is an absolutly obvious no no

Use the above info wisely, it will help you stay safe.

No I do not wish that all vans have to be tested, nip to a show look for an obvious no no then ask the salesman whethor its safe and meets EI 16th edition, The waffle and bull you will receive would be good for your roses.

The other point is that the gas and EI regs have not got force of law, so at present its all legal regardless.

No I dont want more red tape. They would have a Major prob on their hands if all needed certs because there are not enough LPG Corgi's, Costs would be terrible.


Main point is dont assume, look think and be safe.

Re Gas alarms

The Gas is Made to STINK, all of us are fitted with gas alarm (Nose Mark 1 Campers for the use of)

Alarm goes off, you jump up bleary eyed and switch on a light !! Whoosh

Wake up to smell of gas hopefully brain would kick in and you would not switch on light.

Be safe and think.


----------



## mauramac

George,
I think we get the picture but surely there would be no MH sales at all if everyone wanted Gas and electric fittings to be certified to the extent you are suggesting. I know I know - I can almost hear you screaming at me from here and yes I have also read your other postings on this subject. It would be great if every home and every vehicle were 100% totally certified by qualified gas fitters/electricians - but they are not and until then surely we just have to be as careful as possible.

Thankfully my son is qualified up to the 16th edition regs and would come down on me like a ton of bricks if I purchased anything unsafe and would I hope point out any potential problems and put them right for me.

The garages are Certified to carry out this work and they are inspected and the Government seem to be keen on this type of "Green" conversion, and that is better than nothing isn't it? There are many 'Cowboys' putting these types of kits on vehicles and that was the point I made when way back in this topic I happened to mention this was why I didn't buy a RV I had seen -[/b]Seems like a long time ago that I was talking about RV's and now onto Corgi's*

As it happens a lot of the RV's that I am looking at - the smaller B Class campervan types ARE ex-hire vehicles from Canada and USA.

Maura*


----------



## 88724

Hi Maura

I have not suggested they should be certified anywhere, I do not want more red tape at all. Only pointing out FACTS for you and others to look at, for their own safety. 


Garages are not certified to carry out LPG Conversions either, I or anyone else with no idea at all could set up tommorow as a Professional convertor. Buy in the DIY kits and fit. Just because its been done by a garage doesnt mean its been done right.

Ask 5 electricians the about the same set up and you will get 5 different answers.


----------



## 89375

*question for coolcolly ..... about extender stay.*

HI COLLY,
ME AND DEB HAVE JUST PURCHASED AN RV IT IS A TRIAL-LITE A CLASS 29FT, WE PURCHASED IT IN ENGLAND AND DROVE TO SPAIN WHERE WE ARE BASED. AT THE SAME TIME WE BROUGHT SEVERAL ACCESSORY ITEMS INCLUDING AN EXTENDER STAY. AS WE NEW IT WOULD BE DIFFICULT TO FILL UP WITH LPG IN SPAIN, AND WAS ADVISED THAT THIS WOULD ENABLE US TO CONNECT TO A SPANISH GAS BOTTLE.

I SEE YOU USE ONE OF THESE , DO YOU USE SPANISH BOTTLES TO CONNECT? IF SO I WOULD BE GRATEFUL IF YOU CAN ADVISE ME HOW.

thanks andyanddeb


----------



## 93469

Hi Guys - 
OK - here's how it worked for me. Obviously do take care as you're working with gas -- do get help if you need it...
With mine - the LPG filler is accessed through an external locker.
From there you can see the tank, filler entry, and on mine two stopcocks (one for gas to the genny, the other for gas to the fridge /cooker/ heater).
If you don't know which is which (if you have two like I do) spin up the genny then turn off one stopcock at a time - it might take 10-15 seconds to stall.
Your extend-a-stay kit should have a T-piece which will attach on the line to the appliances. Here's how I fitted mine. It did come with instuctions (got it from ABP) with photos too...

Turn OFF gas supply at the stopcocks and 'burn out' any residual in the pipes - eg leave a cooker burner on until it extinguishes. Then remember to turn off that burner!

Back at the LPG locker -- Disconnect the line to the applicances (was straightforward with a standard spanner inside the locker) - this will be AFTER the stopcock (which is OFF) . Should be obvious - do be VERY CAREFUL careful not to undo anything which will leak LPG everywhere - DANGEROUS and stinks! and you'll be "doing back up" against pressure!

Basically then the T-piece attaches and you have a screw in "flylead" - one end into the T piece - the other end (which you have to the side of the RV) will probably have an American end on - cut it off and go to a Ferreteria (hardware store) and get a Spanish bottle regulator for 4-5 euros and a jubilee clip or similar.
Voila - that's it. Get your Spanish bottle - connect it and leave the stopcock turned OFF from your main LPG tank. Note that the regulator you've just got for your gas bottle may have a "twist to open supply" cap...
When you need to move you should find your kit has a bolt which goes in where the "flylead" unscrews from.
Hope that makes sense - its not a hard job so long as you TURN OFF your gas supply first and have good access to insert the T-piece at an appropriate place - do be careful.... and don't over-tighten the brass fittings....

I'll take a pic in a while and post it below tonight to show you....


----------



## 93469

Hope these help - good luck!


















The "extend-a-stay" is the brass piece with the "flylead" which - easy access on mine - just comes out under the LPG "access locker door" and connects to an external bottle with a regulator from a local h/w store and fitted onto the end.
The plastic tab holds a "stopper" bolt for when you disconnect the "flylead".
There is also a 2nd "stopper" on my setup which you can remove and I believe set up a long flylead to (American?) BBQ - which I've never done....

There are some stations which will refill you with LPG - I've done it near Alicante (just south off the coast road near the turn-in to Elche I recall) - by the way - but a hassle to move the RV each time....


----------



## 89375

HI COLLY
thanks for the information, the problem i am having it seams is that immediately after the extender there is the rv regulator, so when i connect the gas bottle through it the gas is in fact going through 2 regulators and reducing the pressure so all i get is a flicker! does your gas bottle go through 2 regulators or just the one on the bottle?

thanks andyanddeb


----------



## 93469

Odd. Mine goes through two - the bottle then the RV.

My bottle has a twist regulator (rather than on/off) - make sure it is properly seated and on "full volume" (they can be a bit tough).

Other than that I can't think what the problem could be. RU sure everything is connected right? As gas is getting though I think it must be at the bottle end.

What I would try (assuming you have the same kit I do) is remove the flylead/put the "stopper" back in (ie as if ready to drive off) and prove that you can run without bottle from your onboard LPG tank (as usual, with the extend a stay in place but configured for travelling/non bottle operation) by opening that stopcock.

If you can - must be the connection to your bottle or the flylead to extend-a-stay connection.

If you can't I'd recheck how you've fitted the extend-a-stay....

Hope that helps - again take care with it & get help if you need...... that's about all I can suggest....


----------



## 93469

Odd. Mine goes through two - the bottle then the RV.

My bottle has a twist regulator (rather than on/off) - make sure it is properly seated and on "full volume" (they can be a bit tough).

Other than that I can't think what the problem could be. RU sure everything is connected right? As gas is getting though I think it must be at the bottle end.

What I would try (assuming you have the same kit I do) is remove the flylead/put the "stopper" back in (ie as if ready to drive off) and prove that you can run without bottle from your onboard LPG tank (as usual, with the extend a stay in place but configured for travelling/non bottle operation) by opening that stopcock.

If you can - must be the connection to your bottle or the flylead to extend-a-stay connection.

If you can't I'd recheck how you've fitted the extend-a-stay....

Hope that helps - again take care with it & get help if you need...... that's about all I can suggest....


----------



## 94389

*american rv*

Hello, another american owner here!! i am new to this site, we have an Eldorado 24ft, recently purchased and not even used yet. Due to the fact we have had it completly reboarded out inside,,,due to damp! a major expense.......really wet behind the ears when we purchased it, still getting there now, i am looking for an awning for this van if anyone knows the whereabouts of these things? thanks Lorraine


----------



## 88883

you'll get US RV spares from

www.abp-accessories.co.uk

including awnings

and

www.arvm.uk.com

good luck

chris


----------



## Sparrow

Hi 
Another newbie here. 
We have just put a deposit on a 34ft Winnebago Adventurer.
Should collect by the end of April and really looking forward to some quality time travelling.
Having said that we would welcome any tips on where to stay in this country and Scotland. It may be a couple of years before we pluck up the courage to venture onto the continent. That will tie in with the retirement and more time to spend over there.
Look forward to hearing from you.

Cheers 
Mike


----------



## 88883

Hi Mike

Congrats on your 34' RV - are you importing from the US or buying in the UK ?

Chris


----------



## Sparrow

Chris
I am buying it locally from somebody who ships them over, he is going to give it a service and new MOT before we take it over.
He has a few to choose from but we fell in love with the Adventurer. The thing that sold it for us was the L shaped lounge, it seems to give a lot more room without resorting to a slide out. 
Really looking forward to it.
What vehicle do you drive?

Mike


----------



## 88726

hi just me
weve just retrurned from skye , well worth the visit as is most of the north west coast not sure if youre rv is gonna like the single track roads though ?
cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## Sparrow

Kenny
I 'm jealous.
Skye is definitely on our list of places to visit.
I hear what you say about the roads but it should be worth it and with any luck other road users will show a little bit of consideration as well.
Or am I being naive!!

Cheers 
mike


----------



## 89146

Hi JustMe,

No you are not being naive, over here in Ireland there are some pretty narrow roads too once you leave the main routes and people dive into the hedge when they see me coming - and that's in a baby Hymer :lol: Maybe it's seeing a blonde female at the wheel apparently on her own! 8O 

Seriously though, take it carefully and show due consideration, the majority of people will return the compliment. Happy travels!

Gill


----------



## 88726

we never had any probs on skye but you may need to watch the length of some passing places if youre going for a 30 footer ect but like spottydog says the majority of motorists see you coming and give you the chance to pull over or give way to you due to size . the bikers will be desperate to pass you but thats their problem . im also a biker but i like to see the scenery . we allways set off early when the roads are nice and quiet and find it works best for us.
cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## Arizona

*New member with American RV*

Hi we've only just joined the site. We purchased our first motorhome which is a 28ft fleetwood flair. We love the extra space, with 4 young children and changeable weather we felt it would suit us best!!


----------



## Sparrow

Arizona
From one newbie to another, Welcome.
I know exactly what you mean by the room.
I do like the European vehicles but you cannot beat the RV for space, especially with the youngsters.
We are looking forward to taking the Grandchildren away.
Although having said that if they behave like they did this afternoon while we are away it might only be short trips!!!

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Arizona

*The Grandchildren*

Mike

Just pull up by a beach and open the door, by 9.30 they'll be begging you to put them to bed which is what my 3 year old was doing on Saturday night!! There's nothing like fresh air and sand to knock 'em out!!

regards

Arizona


----------



## 89213

Well I don't know about Gold's prices but Dudley's are OTT as well, I was looking at a site today, which is linked in another thread, and all of the first 3 models on his used list were on the US site, brand new, and half the price. I smell rodents!
John

http://www.crestwoodrv.com/jurney.htm


----------



## Anonymous

I don't understand why you should smell a Rat? I myself have bought from a USA dealer and I am now acting on his behalf importing RV's to the UK. We have no overheads and do not wish to rip off the buyer. All our prices are Wholesale and very good value for money. I started off buying from a dealer near Canterbury. Paid top price, for a load of :!: I had 4 years of trouble and a lot of money down the drain. Now I am paying in Dollars what I would have paid in Pounds for much better Rv's than from a dealer here.   
www.Motorhomedeals.net


----------

